

How good are the new Dune books? - renai42
http://www.keepingthedoor.com/2009/08/14/how-good-are-the-new-dune-books/

======
mr_eel
They are rubbish. Aside from being poorly written -- plenty of groan inducing
dialog -- they completely distort the historical details from the original
books. Rather than being an extension of what is philosophical series, they
are instead cheap space-opera and power-fantasy.

------
Tangurena
Sandworms of Dune was such a disappointment that I'll check the books out of
the library now. The "prelude" and "legends" series were good enough that I
went out and bought my own copies of them.

